# Low oil pressure warning light is ON cannot startup car.



## altalt (Dec 2, 2007)

Other Category problem
2001 Honda Accord 6 cyl Front Wheel Drive Automatic 75000 miles
Have not oil change in 10months but oil is past the two dots on meter.
----------------------------------------------------------------
Hello, first thanks you for helping me. When i try to start my car I notice my engine is trying to start but not starting. I notice a light and it says Low oil pressure warning light is ON. At this point i cant really do anything. I don't know if jump starting my battery will work. Actually my car did not start before this happened, i thought my battery was dead because my Car radio was reset and i had to input the password for my radio to work again. Well my car started after a few trys and i drove in the freeway with out any engine error lights on. 

==1 week after==
I checked my oil meter and it is above 2 quarts pass the two dots on the meter but the oil is a bit dirty and needs to be changed after not having it changed for about 10months or more. Im trying to get my car started so i can drive it to a nearby shop. Can anyone help me? (I unplugged the battery just one of them neg or positive i dont know (did not do anything) Another thing i notice is My car alarm does not work, the lights are dim when i turn it on and when i try to lock and unlock all my doors with my alarm key the doors lock seem to be slower then usual. I think it has something to do with electrical or low battery. But then again the Low oil pressure warning light is ON. Will using a car to car connector help my car work? Or its time to call toll truck. I would like not to call toll truck and pay the fees tho i am too poor lol.


----------



## ksmooth (May 18, 2007)

if you do get your car started, i won't advise in driving your car..driving with low oil pressure can severely damage your engine.you could have a bad oil pressure sensor but its better safe than sorry, have it towed to your nearest mechanic.i just hope your engine is not seized.


----------

